# 522/625 2.93 Release Notes Discussion (renamed)



## mikemorin

hello just checked my sys info and my 522 is showing 2.93 GALD for my latest software is jumped over 2.92 lol any word on updates??

Thanks
Mike


----------



## chaddux

lazie said:


> hello just checked my sys info and my 522 is showing 2.93 GALD for my latest software is jumped over 2.92 lol any word on updates??
> 
> Thanks
> Mike


Haha lol i dont know really funny lol i dont use punctuation???

It makes it a lot easier to read if you don't run everything together in one single incoherent sentence.


----------



## saweetnesstrev

Yep 522/625 upgrades to 2.93  ,, Dish Network site says all d00d.


----------



## Kevin Brown

chaddux said:


> It makes it a lot easier to read if you don't run everything together in one single incoherent sentence.


i understood exactly what he meant lack of punctuation and all and why do you even care? 

He *is* the 1st person to report 2.93.


----------



## saweetnesstrev

Kevin, does that mean he gets a cookie?


----------



## mjrusso45

Kevin Brown said:


> i understood exactly what he meant lack of punctuation and all and why do you even care?
> 
> He *is* the 1st person to report 2.93.


I'd say the username of the OP explains the lack of any punctuation or capitalization. At least that's how I see it. The Internets(sic) are ruining our language.


----------



## mikemorin

Since when did we grade our forum posts???


----------



## TomH

lazie said:


> Since when did we grade our forum posts???


I say post however you like. It just depends on how seriously you want your post to be taken.


----------



## Chris Blount

Let's get back on topic please.


----------



## brooksto

The only difference I see is that the screensaver now has a tv1 icon next to "press select to continue". I'm still awaiting the release notes to be posted with any further info.


----------



## Allen Noland

Here are the release notes.

Closed-Caption improvements
Fix for locked event being shown incorrectly in timer history
Remove “images” option from multimedia menu
HDD Error 599 detection and handling updates


----------



## LtMunst

Allen Noland said:


> HDD Error 599 detection and handling updates


Is this the nasty one where the receiver would decide to wipe the hardrive clean if it found an error?


----------



## DJ Lon

522/L293

Hmmm...I recorded some programs tonight and audio dropouts and pixilation in DVR recordings has returned


----------



## chaddux

Xandir said:


> 522/L293
> 
> Hmmm...I recorded some programs tonight and audio dropouts and pixilation in DVR recordings has returned


I haven't had either one of those problems yet but the audio beeps have returned. Why does DISH like to bring back bugs that were fixed in previous releases? I just don't get it.


----------



## phat_b

You know it's funny, I haven't noticed a single audio problem or corrupted frame since I got my DTivos.  I'm no longer at the mercy of E*'s software engineers either.


----------



## kf4omc

Just recived 2.93 last night. I got up this morning and my 625 wouldn't turn on. I did a reset and the reciver stayed on the sat signal screen for over 5 mins. I pressed the help button on the screen and that is when the reciver worked again. All seems fine now. just a little problem starting the new sofware.


----------



## Racerx

Xandir said:


> 522/L293
> 
> Hmmm...I recorded some programs tonight and audio dropouts and pixilation in DVR recordings has returned


 Yup. Things subsided, slightly, for a while, but the problems are back, and in full force. Lost timed recordings, things getting lopped off, system lockups, audio drops, BAD pixilations (worse than ever). Way to go, Dish, you idiots. I think I've finally decided to take this thing out back, and put it out of it's misery, and give Direct* a call. NEVER had these problems, when I was with them.


----------



## bcas400e

Yep,

Since 293 our 522 won't download the guide anymore. I have to manually update it. What a joke!



Racerx said:


> Yup. Things subsided, slightly, for a while, but the problems are back, and in full force. Lost timed recordings, things getting lopped off, system lockups, audio drops, BAD pixilations (worse than ever). Way to go, Dish, you idiots. I think I've finally decided to take this thing out back, and put it out of it's misery, and give Direct* a call. NEVER had these problems, when I was with them.


----------



## Kevin Brown

I have 2.93 now, but so far, haven't noticed any badness yet.

I did think 2.92 was a pretty clean version.

It's almost like they have 2 teams updating the software, and it takes them a little while to get bug fixes from both teams into the same rev. I've also noticed a few times in the past when a new rev fixes stuff, and then the next rev breaks the same stuff that was just fixed.


----------



## ronfelder

LtMunst said:


> Is this the nasty one where the receiver would decide to wipe the hardrive clean if it found an error?


go to this link to see what happened to me and my 522.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=56465

Ron


----------



## DJ Lon

Kevin Brown said:


> I did think 2.92 was a pretty clean version.


I did, too. Except for the sometimes disappearing timers, the recordings were excellent and the overall performance of the receiver was the best I've encountered so far. I went on vacation last week and recorded a bunch of stuff while I was gone...tiling and audio dropouts on every recording. 

Hello, Dish! Are you paying attention?!


----------



## Kevin Brown

I hate to say this, but I have also started seeing problems with 2.93. When I 1st got 2.93, I was catching up on old 2.92 recordings, so no problems. Now I have watched a few 2.93 recorded shows, and I have seen some issues with it. But still (to me) does seem improved from the 2.5x (?) software before that.


----------



## javaman

Oh man, I am dreading this. I've been more or less satisfied with my 522 for a while now. I hope they KILL this update before it reaches my 522. Are you listening DISH?! Don't send it my way!


----------



## btbrossard

Xandir said:


> Hmmm...I recorded some programs tonight and audio dropouts and pixilation in DVR recordings has returned


I've noticed the audio drop outs as well with recordings made under 2.93.


----------



## Kevin Brown

I wish they would give us the choice of whether to accept any one new particular software version. I'd keep 2.92. Even Microsoft doesn't force unnecessary upgrades down our throat if we don't want it.


----------



## Kevin Brown

I have found 2 more "bugs" which were gone, but now are back.

1) When you use the browse feature, and then press info, a lot of times the show that pops up is 1/2hr different than the one you actually chose. Ex: I always watch Seinfeld at 7:30pm. But anywhere from 6-7pm, I'll use the browse feature to check which episode of my favorite sitcom will be playing. Because I have to go forward in time, I press info when Seinfeld is highlighted, but a lot of the time, the description for Friends (at 7pm) shows up. So if I go to the show *after* Seinfeld, I can get the description for Seinfeld. This was fixed but is now broken again.

2) If I set up a timer for ch 2 at 9 pm, really 8:59pm to 10:03 pm, and then I set up a timer for ch 5 at 10 pm, really, 9:59pm to 11:03 pm, in 2.92, the DVR would automatically adjust those timers to be ch 2 8:59pm to 10pm, and then ch 5 10pm to 11:03pm. With 2.93, 3 out of every 4 times (not 100% of time which makes it frustrating), I get the little "1" on the lower left of the screen with a 2 min timer at 8:57pm, and then the DVR will switch from the show that I'm watching to one of the two timer'd channels to accommodate that overlap. Stupid. I know this was fixed, and it is also now broken again. Yeah, yeah, I could manually change the timers to address this, but in 2.92, the DVR automatically took care of it.


----------



## kf4omc

Here is a new problem that seems to be popping in on my 625 at times. It does it in live mode or when I am playing off the DVR. When I go to Rewind a program it will keep playing forward wont let me go back. I can skip back but it is some times 2 secs or 15 to 20 sec.. also when watching a program off the DVR sometimes it wont fast forward but will skip ahead with the skip button. I just wanted to know if any one eles has had this problem. 

Also my 625 will reset with out warning. It seems to happen when I have several timeser on both tvs set up in a row.


----------



## kf4omc

Had a 3rd problem I found last night and had to reset to fix. I went to use the name search to find out when a show was on again and nothing came up. I then went to search for a program that I know there is a lot of and still blank. Had to reset the reciver to get the search fuctions back.

Any one else getting these problems?


----------



## fwampler

L2.93 appears to be much buggier than L2.92 was. Give me L2.92 back. Please!

Audio glitches are back and other weird things are happening that I don't even want to waste time writing about. Not a nice viewing experience though. Bummer. 

Come on Dish. Get it right for once.


----------



## Kevin Brown

kf4... I have had that search problem too. But I know the guide was filled up. I just waited a day, and it worked again.


----------



## javaman

kf4omc said:


> Here is a new problem that seems to be popping in on my 625 at times. It does it in live mode or when I am playing off the DVR. When I go to Rewind a program it will keep playing forward wont let me go back. I can skip back but it is some times 2 secs or 15 to 20 sec. also when watching a program off the DVR sometimes it wont fast forward but will skip ahead with the skip button. I just wanted to know if any one eles has had this problem.


I've had the same problem on my 522 and I noticed it before the 2.93 update. It seems very unpredictable when it will occur but yes while using the visual search it will all of a sudden switch into slow motion and only goes forward. Sometimes the only way I can get it to work normally again is to restart the recording.

Count me in as another user who would gladly take 2.92 back. The dropouts have been way more numerous with 2.93.


----------

